# Best Color



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

What's your best color for hooking into smallies? Don't care if you fly fish or traditional tackle. What color grabs them?

For me, I've had the best success with chartreuse.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My favorite color for smallmouth is pumpkin for plastics (green pumpkin second).
Spinnerbaits, white, gold blades.
Cranks, anything brown with orange.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Just like NCbassattack stated, anything brown and orange that would resemble a crawfish is your best bet. I have found that smallmouth have a weak spot for pink. Not only do the smallmouth eat pink colored baits by themselves, but they are also a great followup color. If I miss a bite on a dropshot, shakeyhead etc. I'll switch the bait out with a pink worm and it tends to get that followup strike.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Any color on a Rebel Craw


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I mostly fish cranks. For cranks a standard "silver sides/black back" is what I like. I typically have more confidence in natural colors. However, if the river is real muddy (which usually means its up) I will fish brighter colors (and bigger baits) like firetiger or other color patterns that contain fluorescent colors.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Smallmouth hate the color red!!! They wanna murder red when it swims by.. Some of my biggest smallies have came on a red square bill crank.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> Smallmouth hate the color red!!! They wanna murder red when it swims by.. Some of my biggest smallies have came on a red square bill crank.


My brother got a six pound two oz smallmouth in the New River, on a cherry seed Zoom finesse worm, so you may be right!


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

I hooked a 5lb 8oz Smallie fishing off the bank of Rocky River last year on a white spinnerbait with tandem colorado blades, 3/8 oz. Also Brown, green pumpkin, watermelon red tubes, and crawdad lipless rapala (1/2 oz super loud rattle). 

On the watermelon red tubes..... One day last spring I wasn't paying attention at the tackle shop (I work nights), and I accidentally picked up watermelon red venom tubes instead of green pumpkin. That accident turned into a great day. Best accident ever! Lol


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

I hooked a 5lb 8oz Smallie fishing off the bank of Rocky River last year on a white spinnerbait with tandem colorado blades, 3/8 oz. Also Brown, green pumpkin, watermelon red, and crawdad patterns on crankbaits. 

On the watermelon red tubes..... One day last spring I wasn't paying attention at the tackle shop (I work nights), and I accidentally picked up watermelon red venom tubes instead of green pumpkin. That accident turned into a great day. Best accident ever! Lol


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Anything bright in a reaction bait, browns and greens for plastics.


----------

